# My letter to the Editor re. Tether Law in Battle Creek



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Finally got around to writing my hometown newspaper re. my cities reluctance to enforce the anti tether ordinance. 

Following is my letter. The Editor just wrote me and said they are going to publish it. 



Battle Creek Anti-Tether law a "joke"

When my hometown passed an anti-tether law years ago, I was proud of my city. Finally, a voice for the many Dogs who live out their lives on short chains, 24 hours/day, 7 days/week, 365 days per year. The Humane Society of the United States, the Centers for Disease Control and the American Veterinary Medial Association are all in agreement with this stance, citing the inhumanity of the act, the propensity for creating aggression in Dogs, and the potential for injury to the Dog. I agree with their positions.

It was with great sadness and disappointment that earlier this year I discovered the law is worthless. After contacting Animal Control regarding a Dog that lives its life on a chain in my neighborhood, I was shocked at the response I received. The Officer "informed" me that the law was only in response to an animal rights "whacko" lady and done only to "shut her up". He then proceeded to "educate" me on dog ownership, telling me that a life on a chain is better than living in a small kennel(as if I would be a proponent of either option?). He continued to elaborate on the challenges he faces; Prosecutors in the courts that do nothing to enforce the law and even local Veterinarians brought to the courts to defend Dog owners who chain their Dogs continuously(I found this shocking and would like the names of local Veterinarians who agree with this practice). We ended the call with the Officer agreeing to "stop by" to check on the Dog to ensure it was not in immediate danger. A far cry from the law that says Dogs cannot be tethered for more than 3 hours/day. The owner in this example is in violation by 21 hours per day/147 hours per week. 4 months later, the Dog continues to live on a chain no more than 8 feet long, many days entangled around a post that shortens an already pitiful range of "freedom." 

I am a longtime resident of this city. Frequently, I am forced to defend the city from detractors who bash its lack of "progressiveness." I do this without hesitation as there are many who care deeply about our city and they should be applauded. However, something that once made me proud of my hometown only saddens me for its degree of insincerity.

Kevin Bradley


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Well said man, it's a sad situation dogs kept like this, the animal control officer seems to have little compassion, hardly the line of work for him to be in it seems. We don't have any laws around here even to the extent you have... People like to keep them as lawn ornaments


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Tobi,

You know, I have mixed feelings about the AC Officer. He was a young punk who thought he knew everything, admittedly. But I was equally disturbed at what he told me about the Prosecutors and Vets in the area---in fairness, I'd like to hear their side of the story. However, to think of a VETERINARIAN testify that Dogs living on a chain 24 hours/day is perfectly healthy--that pissed me off. 

Note-I'm not talking about people who use a tether from time to time. I'm talking about people who bring dogs home, stick them on a chain and leave them there for their entire existence.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

I actually don't agree with an anti-tethering law. 
What if this is the only way to safely contain a certain dog? Many people that I know (mainly APBT owners or dogs that are extremely adept escape artists) use chaining as a safe way of containing their dogs. 
If that law was strictly enforced, I can guarantee you would see more loose pit bull and other highly athletic breeds roaming the neighborhood because they have no other means of proper containment. That would also create a rise in dog fatalities and even possibly human maulings (there are more genetic misfires nowadays thanks to byb's and puppy mills). 
Tethering, when done PROPERLY, is a highly effective way of containing: powerful, athletic, determined, tenacious breeds (particularly the APBT). The last thing that the APBT needs is more black marks.
This is a human rights issue. If you choose to keep a dog then you should be able to contain it how you personally see fit. 
This should also include proper shielding from the elements (a quality dog house/hut), a consistent source of water appropriate amount of off chain time, and a set up that cannot possibly get tangled. 
If you took tethering away from some dog circles, they would have little means of containing their dogs and they would have many issues within the neighborhood. 
Bottom line-- some people should just not own dogs at all, but there is very little we can do to control that.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't be so nieve there are ways to contain every breed, it takes time, and money. If you don't have either of those choose not to have a dog because it is going to take time to walk it which you won't have and money to care for It which you also won't have. Leaving a dog out on a chain isn't okay 24/7/365 it doesn't matter how amazing your anti tangle sweet setup is.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Tobi said:


> Don't be so nieve there are ways to contain every breed, it takes time, and money. If you don't have either of those choose not to have a dog because it is going to take time to walk it which you won't have and money to care for It which you also won't have. Leaving a dog out on a chain isn't okay 24/7/365 it doesn't matter how amazing your anti tangle sweet setup is.


Have you ever seen an APBT chew through a generic metal crate? Through a wall? Climb out of an outdoor kennel and squeeze through the top? 
I have. 
I believe it is you, sir, who is naive. Most people do not understand the tenacity/determination that comes along with certain breeds. 
You either have to A. Build a secure kennel (indoor or outdoor) with materials that would be impossible to chew through/climb over/squeeze out of. Or you tether. 
I agree it's not right when people do it every day all year. As I said: some people shouldn't own dogs.
Examples: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0e07t8QVwrs
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rXUgk4SsSJ8
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sN9X0yYcMfs
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBRKT_wfhA&feature=related
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WB7OujdrxeQ
Get my drift...?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

"If you choose to keep a dog then you should be able to contain it how you personally see fit."

So if I see fit to keep my dog contained by using a crate 24/7 then I should be able to? 

If a dog is going to live its life on a chain then that person does not need to have a dog. I have nothing against tethering. In fact, I am moving to a house without a yard and will need to tether my dogs on a regular basis in order for them to have outside time. However, I am going to be responsible about it and either do yard work while they are out there or take a book and chair out there and not leave them by themselves. They are intact males and they are my responsibility so tethering them outside without supervision is never going to be an option. I CHOSE to own these dogs therefore, I am responsible for making sure they get time to lounge around in the sun while keeping them under supervision to ensure they cannot tangle themselves up.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> "If you choose to keep a dog then you should be able to contain it how you personally see fit."
> 
> So if I see fit to keep my dog contained by using a crate 24/7 then I should be able to?
> 
> If a dog is going to live its life on a chain then that person does not need to have a dog. I have nothing against tethering. In fact, I am moving to a house without a yard and will need to tether my dogs on a regular basis in order for them to have outside time. However, I am going to be responsible about it and either do yard work while they are out there or take a book and chair out there and not leave them by themselves. They are intact males and they are my responsibility so tethering them outside without supervision is never going to be an option. I CHOSE to own these dogs therefore, I am responsible for making sure they get time to lounge around in the sun while keeping them under supervision to ensure they cannot tangle themselves up.


Yes. You should be able to keep your dog safe and it is your OBLIGATION to keep the general public safe. If tethering is what it takes, then tethering is what should be done.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

brindle said:


> Have you ever seen an APBT chew through a generic metal crate? Through a wall? Climb out of an outdoor kennel and squeeze through the top?
> I have.
> I believe it is you, sir, who is naive. Most people do not understand the tenacity/determination that comes along with certain breeds.
> You either have to A. Build a secure kennel (indoor or outdoor) with materials that would be impossible to chew through/climb over/squeeze out of. Or you tether.
> ...


Gosh, I don't know what I would do if I didn't have you here to set me straight... Gosh o golly...:third:
I've had apbts all my life, as well as rotties and a staffie I'm well aware of what they are capable of, I'm also aware of what humans are capable if building to keep them in and safe. We had one that would scale a eight feet of chain link, dig two to three feet to try to dig under a fence, we took the appropriate measures. Cinder block in the foundation of the kennel from wall to wall, fences cemented into the cinder block, and a chain link top to finish it off, the escape artist never escaped after that, simply because he couldn't. 
I watched Samson chew through a 4x6 in less than 20 minutes because he wanted out of his kennel ( mind you this was a 25x10 kennel), the one I described above was what we did to contain him when needed.

The videos you posted, geez I can't imagine a determined dog getting through a hollow core door... Or through lumber that looks like its 15 years old and never been treated... Or climbing out of a kennel... I've seen it all before, building a kennel out of quality materials, and using tried and true methods of making sure they can't dig out (concrete pad) climb over (chain link ceiling, or in our case a real roof built over) and some cheap steel connectors, not the garbage wire you can untwist or hack away with a stick... It's just common sense stuff, if you have a tenacious determined dog these are all things they can do to contain them. Not put them in a rinky dink old kennel and expect them not to break out.

Eta: this kennel I helped build about 10 years ago, it was never escaped from again, and it cost.... Wait for it!!!!! 125$ from materials easily found on classifieds, no tethers needed.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Tobi said:


> Gosh, I don't know what I would do if I didn't have you here to set me straight... Gosh o golly...:third:
> I've had apbts all my life, as well as rotties and a staffie I'm well aware of what they are capable of, I'm also aware of what humans are capable if building to keep them in and safe. We had one that would scale a eight feet of chain link, dig two to three feet to try to dig under a fence, we took the appropriate measures. Cinder block in the foundation of the kennel from wall to wall, fences cemented into the cinder block, and a chain link top to finish it off, the escape artist never escaped after that, simply because he couldn't.
> I watched Samson chew through a 4x6 in less than 20 minutes because he wanted out of his kennel ( mind you this was a 25x10 kennel), the one I described above was what we did to contain him when needed.
> 
> ...


You just reiterated everything I just said... it was just a lot longer winded. 
Tethering is still an option, whether you like it or not. In my opinion, it SHOULD be an option. Whether they are tied or kennelled it still = small space. No dog should live tethered OR in a kennel for a long period of time. 
If you tie your dog for 8 hours while you are at work, fine IMO. As long as it is an appropriately built set up.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

I would much rather be a dog tied up outside with a doghouse, ability to pee or poop anytime, watch what's going on in my neighborhood than be a dog left inside in a crate 10 hours a day while my master was at work, five days a week with no sunshine, fresh air, wind in my fur and having to hold it all day.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

An unsupervised tethered dog is vulnerable to anything and everything including but not limited to severe weather, taunting by children, mentally unstable adults and any animal that passes by. Wouldn't want to come home to find my dog had been beaten, poisoned, or devoured by vultures after being torn to shreds by other dogs.

A dog house does no good when the temperature is 102 degrees. A water bowl becomes scalding hot. Ground tethers get wrapped around legs causing loss of circulation. Dogs have been hung and strangled with overhead tethers.

Kevin, I doubt the honesty of the young officer. He may be saying anything he wants to get what he wants which is to turn people away. Being inexperienced he may have given no thought to the fact that he would have to defend his words. If the newspaper editorial does not result in the desired change consider working your way through the animal control department ranks in person. Make an appointment with his supervisor. If no satisfaction go up the ladder one by one to the city council if necessary. The court proceedings should be public record with the names of any vets and what actually transpired. Perhaps one of the supervisors can provide information on dates and case numbers.

Thanks for taking the initiative to help these dogs.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I was worried we might get into a debate on tethering. Damn.

And guys, please don't do what the AC did in my city... tell me its "better than a crate 8hrs/day." Yeah, got it. Seriously, do you think anyone is advocating life in a crate?

I would never bother someone who occassionally uses a Tether. Personally, I don't like the practice and don't do it. However, my issue certainly isn't with the occassional tether. 

This Dog LIVES on a 6-8 foot chain, many times wrapped around a post, living in Mud.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

BeagleCountry said:


> An unsupervised tethered dog is vulnerable to anything and everything including but not limited to severe weather, taunting by children, mentally unstable adults and any animal that passes by. Wouldn't want to come home to find my dog had been beaten, poisoned, or devoured by vultures after being torn to shreds by other dogs.
> 
> A dog house does no good when the temperature is 102 degrees. A water bowl becomes scalding hot. Ground tethers get wrapped around legs causing loss of circulation. Dogs have been hung and strangled with overhead tethers.
> 
> ...



thanks Beagle.

My letter is a meager contribution. I have little faith it will do much. My next step might be a trip to a City Commissioner's meeting. You're right...you can't stop. I might just continue until one of the lazy sob's in this city does their job.

Hey, I understand being an AC officer must suck. I couldn't do it. I wouldn't be able to see the stuff they probably do every day. But IF I had the job, even if the Prosecutors wouldn't do anything, I think what I'd do is make life really miserable for Dog owners who tether their Dogs 24/7. I'd show up at their house every week just to bother them. Maybe try to push them to an emotional breaking point...hell, I don't know. 

My buddy made a good point yesterday when I told him what I did and how I couldn't understand why people got Dogs to throw them out on a chain and never interact with them again until their death. He is an Insurance Claims Adjustor for State Farm and deals with people trying to scam him almost hourly. Every car that gets broken into has a $10k stereo... every Golf bag has 4 dozen Titleist ProV's in it...etc... He simply told me "don't waste your time trying to understand human beings."

He was right.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Don't be so nieve there are ways to contain every breed, it takes time, and money. If you don't have either of those choose not to have a dog because it is going to take time to walk it which you won't have and money to care for It which you also won't have. Leaving a dog out on a chain isn't okay 24/7/365 it doesn't matter how amazing your anti tangle sweet setup is.


Get. A. Grip. 

Being on a chain spot instead of a kennel setup is not abuse, for pete's sake. Leaving a dog in an outdoor kennel 24/7 is not better than being on a chain spot 24/7. Heck, leaving a dog alone in the "secure" back yard 24/7 is absolutely NO DIFFERENT. A dog thrown out back and ignored it's whole life is just as bad off whether it's on a chain spot, in a kennel, or loose in the yard. It's still ignored, not socialized, not exercised, and not properly cared for. It doesn't magically become neglect only if a chain spot is involved. Nobody in this thread has said it is acceptable to leave a dog chained 24/7 with no exercise or interaction. 

PLENTY of responsible owners choose chain spots as temporary- and please take the time to process the word _temporary_- setups for their dogs. Not everyone has the large amounts of money it requires to create a truly secure outdoor kennel or entire yard. Safe chain spots are fairly cheap to set up. I would rather see a dog on a chain spot ANY DAY than loose in a yard it can escape from.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> Get. A. Grip.
> 
> Being on a chain spot instead of a kennel setup is not abuse, for pete's sake. Leaving a dog in an outdoor kennel 24/7 is not better than being on a chain spot 24/7. Heck, leaving a dog alone in the "secure" back yard 24/7 is absolutely NO DIFFERENT. A dog thrown out back and ignored it's whole life is just as bad off whether it's on a chain spot, in a kennel, or loose in the yard. It's still ignored, not socialized, not exercised, and not properly cared for. It doesn't magically become neglect only if a chain spot is involved. Nobody in this thread has said it is acceptable to leave a dog chained 24/7 with no exercise or interaction.
> 
> PLENTY of responsible owners choose chain spots as temporary- and please take the time to process the word _temporary_- setups for their dogs. Not everyone has the large amounts of money it requires to create a truly secure outdoor kennel or entire yard. Safe chain spots are fairly cheap to set up. I would rather see a dog on a chain spot ANY DAY than loose in a yard it can escape from.


I think some of you people need to get out a bit more, a SMALL handful of respnsible owners chain their dogs for short times, exercise them regularly, entertain them, feed them right and make sure they are well taken care of... The sad fact is that chaining a dog has a negative stigma because the vast majority of people that do it (at least down here) are leaving them There as living lawn ornaments, 24/7 I walk my dog at least once a day up and down the street on our walk today, I made a point to count all the chained dogs, 22 of them. I also took the time to see how many seemed like they were at least half taken care of... 4 had dog houses, and 5 of them were without water. That was just on a little 3 mile walk. So please understand why people have this thought about chaining a dog...

You live in the northwest, I'm from Seattle, vancouver, Portland... I know animal treatment and people's mindset up there, I lived there for the first 22 years of my life, they are better by far in general to animals, so it's hard for yo to see the perspective I'm seeing down here, and it's deplorable.


PLENTY of responsible owners is how many? I mean really, walk around MLK in downtown p-town and tell the same story.

ETA: not sure how you read abuse in anything that i said... If anything I'd consider it neglect.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

have to agree with Tobi.

In my experience, 1 in 100 people HUMANELY chain a Dog and by the sound of it, most of them are on this forum. 

However, just by the very nature of what the forum is(with the majority of members viewing Dogs as members of the family), that doesn't surprise me. 

Let me be blunt...
Almost EVERY Dog I've encountered who is chained has a miserable existence. No, make that EVERY Dog I've ever seen chained. 

So while I don't mind considering the "exception" to the rule, I pray to God that it doesn't detract from the fact that while some will come up w/ these counter arguments, they are doing so to protect maybe 1-2% of the Dogs who are chained "correctly."

Meanwhile, the other 98% sit on their chains 24 hours/day.

I'll say it again, I doubt I'd ever complain if I hadn't seen this Dog chained EVERY day of its life. For pete's sake, it took me 4 MONTHS of seeing this Dog chained every day to even write a letter.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Got published today, guys... here's the online letter.... they left most of it intact. 


http://www.battlecreekenquirer.com/...4300028/Law-does-not-protect-susceptible-dogs


----------

